# Wie bekomme ich Angaben zum letzten Login



## internet (10. Jun 2010)

Hallo, 
wie kann ich eine Funktion implementieren, die mir Angaben zum letzten login ausgibt. 
Ich mein, ich kann ein Attribut setzen, dass mir nach dem login dann die Zeit / Datum speichert. 

Kann ich aber auch direkt das beim Server (Tomcat 6) abfragen?

Zudem wie bekomme ich Angaben zu IP- Adresse, Betriebssystem, Auflösung etc. was man noch so kennt?


----------



## nocturne (17. Jun 2010)

Moin.

Es gibt mehrere Methoden sich anzumelden, tomcat hat z.B. einen fest codierten loginhandler, nutzt du den?

An das Betriebssystem kommst du nur über javascript ran. An die Auflösung auch. 

Du kannst über das servlet zu etwa 60% den browser herausfinden.


----------



## internet (17. Jun 2010)

nocturne hat gesagt.:


> Moin.
> Es gibt mehrere Methoden sich anzumelden, tomcat hat z.B. einen fest codierten loginhandler, nutzt du den?



nein, wie geht das?
Bzw. wie heißt die Methode?


----------

